# Suca (non-gsd)



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Please, please, please vaccinate your puppies! This precious, fawn colored, green eyed girl, 14 weeks passed away today in the back of her owners car while they were making the decision between euthanasia or aggressive treatment. She was not vaccinated - not a single one. I HATE PARVO!!!!! Her eyes pleaded with you, "do something for me" they said, "keep me or let me go but do something". Before we could end her suffering, her frail body gave out. I have not been so affected by a pup at work before...but this one.....her eyes spoke to me. What a short, unhappy life this poor girl had. Hug your pups tonight.

There is one more star in the sky. Run free and love the lush green grass and sparkling blue lake at the bridge baby girl.







Suca


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, Jen.. I am so sorry to hear this! Run free, sweet baby Suca. Will this happen more as some people are into the "totally no vaccines" trend?

Sending prayers to Suca's family, wishing them comfort during this time. Rest in peace baby Suca!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Such a needless death. I'm so sorry for little Suka. There are a lot of doggies at the bridge who will take care of you, little one.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I really have no idea Patti. This was an innner city, no money for vaccinations, unexpected breeding (what do they think will happen when a female is in heat and there is a male around?!







). I'm glad they gave her some sort of care and can only hope she wasn't suffering terribly. 

I agree, Kris, completely needless......


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG!!! All I can do right now is


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this, such a needless death to a young pup. Hopefully her death may make others aware about how deadly Parvo is and how necessary puppy vaccinations are.

Rest in peace baby Suca!!!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

RIP little Suca.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

RIP Suca.


----------

